# Plum Recipes Please



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone have any good recipes and ideas for plums. Every year I make 
several jars of jelly but really don't need any this year and hate to see the plums go to waste. I know I'll get prunes if I dehydrate but have never tried...are they difficult to do? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Plum chutney.....

1.5 lb plum rough chopped
1 med red onion
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
2 large clove garlic sliced good fellas style
1 top mustard powder I like Colemans
1/2 top salt
Hot pepper of choice to taste jalapeño works fine

Combine into pot and simmer down by about 1/3 or to desired consistency stirring so it doesn't burn on bottom. Then can it. Great with chicken or dark red meat but I don't like it on pork for some reason. Might be good with ham.
I also pull it out and tweak with soy sauce ginger garlic and bulk pepper for a meat marinade mainly for venison then serve chutney with it. I like a good 7 hrs in marinade for thick cuts. Enjoy!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Black pepper not bulk


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Plum jelly n dried prunes..candy!! Yum!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

To dehydrate Plums, spread whole (whole Plums need to be pierced several times with a fork), halves, or pieces on a tray dehydrate at 115* stirring pieces and turning halves and whole Plums every few hours. Rotate trays every 3-4 hrs. Pieces will take 8-12 hrs. Halves will take 18-24 hrs. and whole will take 36-48 hrs. or more.

Dried Plum Dessert

Ingredients:
1 1/2 Cups boiling water
2 cups dried Plums, chopped
2 cups rolled Oats, uncooked
1 cup all purpose Flour
1 cup Brown Sugar, packed
3/4 cup Butter, melted
1 TblS. all purpose Flour
1/2 cup Granulated Sugar


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry hit a wrong button . To continue:
2 Tbls dried, grated lemon peel
1/Tsp. Salt

Method:
Pour boiling water over Plums and let soak 3-4 hrs. or over night. In another combine Oats, Flour, and Brown Sugar. Add melted Butter and mix well. Line the bottom of an 8 inch square baking dish with Oat mixture. Reserve 1/2 cup for topping. In a sauce pan combine soaked plums and soaking water, 1 tbls. flour, sugar, lemon peel, and salt. Simmer5 minutes, stirring frequently. Remove from heat and pour over oat mixture, sprinkle with reserved topping. Bake for 45 minutes at 350* server with whipped cream.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You can can them!

Wash and remove the seeds, pack them tight into jars(no water needed) and pressure can them. You can probably get by with water bath canning them but when you pressure them the skins cook down better.

Done that way they are pretty good to eat just like applesauce, if they are not sweet enough for you - add a little honey or sugar.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the recipes and suggestions. I have a small tree that usually produces 15 to 20 gallons of plums every year.....now I have a plan. Thanks again.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Plum chutney.....
> 
> 1.5 lb plum rough chopped
> 1 med red onion
> ...


Did you mean tsp? If not, what is "top"?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Plum Wine!!

Ahh, those were the days... I never made a recipe, and I think I would have to learn it all over again. But it is so worth it!

Here's some from online:
http://www.grapestomper.com/recplum.html

*Basic Plum Wine Recipe* 
(One gallon recipe)

I think this recipe looks pretty good and you should be able to use any type of plums. The plums should be good and ripe but not rotten. Good Luck and let me know how it turns out and any changes in the recipe you may have changed.

3.5 qt. water
2 lbs sugar or 2 lbs. light honey
4 lbs. ripe sweet plums or 3 lbs. wild plums
5 tsp. acid blend (Do not use with wild plums)
1/8 tsp. tannin
1 tsp. yeast nutrient
1 Campden tablet (recommended)
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme
Champagne or Montrachet yeast

Boil water and sugar/honey. If using honey, skim the scum.
Wash, stem, and pit the plums. Cut into small pieces saving the juice.
Put in straining bag in bottom of primary fermenter and mash.
Pour hot sugar water over fruit and fill up to 1-gallon mark.
When cooled add acid, tannin, nutrient and Campden tablet. Cover and fit with air lock.
After 12 hours add the pectic enzyme.
24 hours later add yeast and stir.
Remove straining bag after a week.
When must reaches Specific Gravity of 1.030, rack to secondary fermenter.
Rack again in 2-3 weeks.
Rack again in 2-6 months.
After it ferments out, stabilize with Campden tablets or stabalizer and add 2-6 oz of sugar to sweeten if needed.
Bottle and age 6-12 months.

*Easy Plum Wine Recipe* 
(one gallon recipe)

3 1/2 lb ripe plums
4lb-granulated sugar
1 pack yeast
1 gallon boiling water
Wash plums and pour on water.
Stir and mash with wooden spoon.
Leave for ten days.
Remove mould carefully. Strain off into another bowl and add sugar, yeast and stir.
Cover and stir daily for three days.
Ready to bottle use demijohn or gallon jug here.
Ready in six months. Better after nine.

My only real concern with this recipe is that the wine would not be done fermenting when bottled. It may be a good idea to put on an airlock for a while to make sure it is done fermenting before final bottling and aging. Also, with no chemicals used, I wouldn't store too long before drinking. I would probably add a Campden tablet at final bottling to kill off any stray bacteria.
Let me know how it works out if you try it!

*Versatile Plum Wine Recipe*
(per gallon recipe, adjust as needed)

You can use these recipes for any plum-type fruit -- home grown or store bought; Italian, Damson, Yellow, Greenage, or any sweet plum. With wild plums, which are generally high in acid, use acid tester or cut down to 3 lbs. per gallon.

4 lb Plums, pitted
6 pts Water
2 lb Sugar
1/2 tsp Acid Blend
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1 tsp Nutrient
1 Campden, crush
1 pkg Wine yeast

Wash, drain and remove stones. Chop into smaller pieces.
Put in nylon straining bag, crush and squeeze juice into primary
fermentor. Keeping pulp in bag, tie top, and place in primary.
Stir in all other ingredients EXCEPT yeast. Cover primary.
After 24 hrs., add yeast and cover primary.
Stir daily, check Specific Gravity, and press pulp lightly to aid extraction.
When ferment reaches S.G. 1.040 (3-5 days) squeeze juice lightly from bag.
Siphon wine off sediment into glass secondary and attach air lock.
When fermenting is complete (S.G. has dropped to 1.000 -- about 3 weeks) siphon off sediment into clean secondary and reattach air lock.
To aid clearing siphon again in 2 months and again if necessary before bottling.

To sweeten wine, at bottling add 2 tsp. stabilizer, then stir in 1/4 to 1/2 lb. dissolved sugar per gallon.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Did you mean tsp? If not, what is "top"?


Yes. Damn auto correct.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw a bbq sauce recipe for some plums on pinterest. I will have to go look for it. It sounded good. I plan to try it this year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Plum bbq sauce

1 garlic clove
1 1/2 tsp fresh ginger
1/2 jalapeno
1/4 onion
4 c pitted plums
1/4 red bell pepper
1/4 c balsamic vinegar
1 1/2 tsp mustard
1 1/2 tsp allspice
1 tsp salt
3/4 c sugar

I have not tried this but I plan to this summer. There were not any directions for canning but I would say use the same canning directions for any catsup recipe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Cud579 said:


> Plum bbq sauce
> 4 c pitted plums


They need to mention how to process the plums down into something soft enough to make sauce with. pressure Canning sounds like it would do the trick.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Since plums is something I haven't ever canned. I plan to process them down by pulverizing them up in the vitamix blender. I think that should do the trick. I may be completely wrong so if anyone has any suggestions let me know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

*Plum Marinade for chicken and pork or ???*



Cud579 said:


> Since plums is something I haven't ever canned. I plan to process them down by pulverizing them up in the vitamix blender. I think that should do the trick. I may be completely wrong so if anyone has any suggestions let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Survival Forum mobile app


I canned 4 pints of whole plums and 3 half pints of plum Marinade (sort of Oriental flavor) last year. I did "low sugar" syrup as per the Ball book with my whole plum canning and because of the tart skins that was (sort of)a mistake. Not something you could eat with ice cream! An apple pie crust and French topping recipe with lots of sugar made a sweet tart plum pie that some would find delicious though (we liked it a Lot but not everyone would). I'm going to blanch them and skin them this year and try a honey substitute to avoid white sugar.

My marinade to soak chicken or pork chops is chopped plums-made with honey or sugar to a "sweet level" by taste ,then add,a Tablespoon of Tamari per half pint (we find it yummier than soy sauce) a teaspoon of hot pepper flakes (or half tsp. if you don't like very hot)and a 1/8 to 1/4 cup grated fresh ginger per half pint.....fresh ginger also adds "heat". The ingredients are really variable because your family has to like it and that differs so just taste it before canning and adjust.... I filled half pint jars for the amount I had and it is real tasty for chops or baked chicken and turkey esp. soaked overnight.

I'm Happy to see these other ways to use 'em. My tree is maturing and out-plumming my abilities! :rofl:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I cant wait to try tamari in my recipe instead of soy sauce. Thanks unique oldgal!


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I cant wait to try tamari in my recipe instead of soy sauce. Thanks unique oldgal!


Thanks! Tamari has a real nice deep"meaty" flavor for a soy type sauce. If I was a vegetarian I'd be soaking my vegies &rice in it all the time.  Another neat option is Bragg Aminos....which is more smoky,but I haven't used it in my marinade yet,it's just another flavor good for stew and pea soup and stuff if ya want it a little "meatier" or slightly different with your meat's browned pan scrapings-if you use them like I do (and it's "healthy"?).


----------

